# RMA Kidding Thread!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm just so dang excited I can't wait any longer to post a kidding thread for my girls!:clap:
First up is my LaMancha South-Fork Sweet Home Alabama. She's due March 11th, so a little over two months left!








Next up is CADDAYPIE Vanessa Morgan, she's due April 6th








Then comes Little Tots Estate Jorja Peach, she's due April 11th
















Next is Dill's F Firecracker, she's due May 23rd if she settled.








Last is Sydney. I honesly have no idea when she's due! She might be due when Vanessa is, and she might be due around the time Cracker is. She might not be pregnant at all. Idk


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Love your goats; more specifically your LaMancha! 
I don't like your kidding schedule though, if it were me anyways.
I have 3 the last week in March and one in may. Its simply enough.
Next year I will have synchronized heats via lute and hope to have them all kid in the same month.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I still love Jorja Peach..I can't wait til you start kidding. I have to say i disagree I think your kidding schedule is perfect.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Christy, you can have her! LOL We're going to sell her in the spring after kidding.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Caddaypie is due on my birthday !!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

You're selling Peach? Do you have any reservations on Bama's kids?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Karen, yes we plan on it.
Nope, not at the moment


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeoous does, cant wait to see all the babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I want Bama , I'll buy her Riley


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You can have Peach, Bama, no way! lol I love that goat to bits and pieces


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When i just saw this I was hoping they were not due now. Not with the COLD spell we are getting about right now.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations. It is an exciting time, I know. Your goats are beautiful!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I felt baby movement on Alabama for the first time yesterday! She's getting big


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Aww! Look at her cute bottom and round belly! I don't feel as bad about Georgia's growing midsection now  love and miss the Bama goat. Glad she's doing so well for you! Can't WAIT to see her kids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I love my girl  Can't wait to see her babies!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummm , Riley , she's *MY* girl , lolol. remember ?
Yoy told me when I come to visit I can take her home with me , and Latte too


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

haha!!! Nobody can have my Bama baby, nobody! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I 'll poke the living daylights out of ya then I'll stuff her in my truck and awaaay we go.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Laura if you try to take that goat out of visiting range, I'll track you down and you won't like the consequences!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha!!!! Agreed Karen  Sorry Laura!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Darn  I'll just have to take Latte then 
Yeah , yeah , that sounds like a plan 

Ah heck , I just want a excuse to come over and poke and tickle the heck 
out of ya Riley


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Vanessa has a tiny udder starting 
Only 45 days left for Bama (approximately)


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> Christy, you can have her! LOL We're going to sell her in the spring after kidding.


Why are you selling her, she looks like a nice doe and udder? Hmmm I will be looking for one more ND doe this year.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

clearwtrbeach, we have switched our breeding program around and are working more with the NC PromisedLand lines. She's a REALLY nice doe with both correct conformation and a beautiful mammary system, but just isn't what I'm looking for. She's always done well in the ring, and I'd prefer to get a doeling out of her before selling her, but we'll see.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

New belly pics of Bama  Right after I took these pics I felt some little kicks  About 37 days left!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is getting big , wow !
How many do you think she has in there ?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I think twins


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Aw look at that tum tum!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

18 days left till 145 for Miss Bama


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

YAY !! Hurry up Bama girl 
I want to see some little Bamas


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Riley , how is the weather by you ?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I cannot wait to see Bama's kids! I'm wondering if she or Brat will pop first since they were bred at the same time. How's Vanessa's udder coming in?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Laura, it's been pretty cold lately. We are currently in the middle of a big blizzard.

Karen, it'll be interesting to see  It'll be a kidding race!
Vanessa's udder is definitely coming in, but I can't really tell anything on it with all that hair!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jeez , stay safe kiddo 
Good luck with the girls !


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

haha ....
The hair is really thick/long this year. I had to shave a few of my girls to check their udders. Kidding starts beginning of March on a few girls for me.

I was surprised at what I found under all that fuzz.

Clipper Time


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

YAY!! I"m starting to think Bailey is going sooner that latter cause her udder exploded since yesterday and her ligs are soft..so we will see only time will tell. I can't wait til we all have babies lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No no no , everybody has to wait till I get my girls , lolol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

14 days left!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I'm dying over here waiting!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:wahoo::wahoo::wahoo:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

New pics! Her udder is really coming in nicely! It isn't a very good picture, she was all up in arms about me trying to take a picture of her butt! 11 days to go!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking good there Miss Bama


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Ok, sell her back!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

engebretsen said:


> ok, sell her back!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Two days left! Her udder is looking fabulous, but she was being all self-conscious and wouldn't let me take a picture of it!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I miss that furry beast. Can't wait to see kids!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , she so pretty , cant wait to see those kids !!!
I cant beleive how cute little Manchi kids are , they are the sweetest looking things I have ever seen  I remember years back when a Border Collie breeder found a tiny baby Manchi in her apple orchard I think it was , they thought it was a alien !
I know I never saw one either , so I was no help , but I thought he was the cutest thing i ever saw , even if it was a alien , lolol But they ended up bringing him to the vet and found out what he was ,lololol. Seriously , they don't look like aliens , but if you never saw one , I guess its possible to get them confused , lolol 
NOT !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Laura, yeah, I remember the first time I saw a LaMancha (didn't have goats at that time, and didn't want them). Our friend had a couple wethers and I thought they were the ugliest things I'd ever seen! I thought "good god almighty, why would you want one of those ugly earless things?!?" And low and behold, a couple years later, I have two, and they're the love of my life


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Who knew :shrug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Clearly not me!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I liked them right from the get-go. I remember thinking "Cool! Earless goats, so unique!" My mom was less than thrilled :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had never seen one till I started with my girls . One of the first goats I picked was a baby Manchi , but my husband didnt like them at that time , but I was in love and vowed to have one one day 
Now , we can get enough of them ,lolol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Just thought i'd pop in and see how bama is, has she had babies yet?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Christy, nope, no babies yet...


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought for sure she'd have em the other night.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

How is she doing? She is a beautiful girl


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's holding out on us 
She is such a princess


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw, COME ON :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Riley riley! Tell Bama to get on it before Brat's kids beat her out...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

No babies


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Day 150, and her udder is looking quite a bit fuller


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Come on Bama!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Udder is full full full! Her sides have dropped. But she still has ligaments! Ug!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Lose them ligaments, girl! We want to see the kids! :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Ligs are gone, udder is full,and she's talking a lot! It's gonna be a long night!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Woo Hoo finally! You better get some coffee


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

So eager to see bama babies!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Bama kidded at about 3AM this morning...Triplet :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a stinker! :laugh: Congrats on the triplets!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations. I'm sorry if you wanted does. 
Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! Sorry about all the bucks though...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She made you wait all this time :laugh:

So sorry, how was the kidding? Smooth sailing?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I would have liked a doe kid to keep, but aw well, there's always next year 
Her udder is incredible!

Danielle, she did great! She took her own sweet time, taking LONG breaks between contractions/pushing. I took her two hours to get them all out. She took her time, but when it came to pushing, they shot out like rockets! It took her awhile to have the 3rd. I figured she was done, so I put her on the milkstand and started milking her. Suddenly she started yelling and I looked up only to see her beginning to push! I thought "oh crap, she's gonna have this baby on the stand!!!" I rushed her into the stall and only momets later the 3rd arrived  Glad she didn't dump him in the milk bucket :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I can just imagine *PLOP* "Hi, guys! Don't mind if I help myself to this milk here ..." :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha!

Vanessa is up next, 17 days left for her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> I can just imagine *PLOP* "Hi, guys! Don't mind if I help myself to this milk here ..." :laugh:


ROFL!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: that's too funny!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: that would be my luck :ROFL::ROFL:

I guess Bama wanted to have all boys this time so she can have all girls next time for ya Riley


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Two of the boys after finishing their bottle


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:they are GORGEOUS !!! !!!!
I love the colors , wow,she throughs some variety of color ,doesn't she !!!!
I absolutely love the light colored one ,such a face on them !!!!
Wow , I really like that one !!!!! Riley , I could just pinch you !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive decided just to poke the living daylights out of you instead !!!!
I CANNOT TAKE ANOTHER BUCKLING RIGHT NOW !!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Laura, he's available


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

UGHHHH Don't tempt me either, I just flew in a little Nigerian :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I could ship one to both of you :laugh: You could pick them up at the airport together! Tee hee


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Riley !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Split shipping costs...Sounds like a great idea to me! LOL


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh gosh, this is incredibly dangerous :laugh:

Don't torture us, Riley!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey, I'm just doing what I do best, torture you guys


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It would Riley , it just would .....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It'll save them from having to go to the sale barn one of these available Saturdays


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh you are really pushing it missy , seriously you are pushing it :GAAH:
Danielle , arent you going to step in here at some point ?????
Sure , leave me alone with HER :worried:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I thought it would be less painful to avoid looking at the picture of them any more :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They shall be called Engebresten's YM Avalanche (the white one), Engebresten's YM Landslide (black and tan) and Engebresten's YM Blizzard (the moonspotted guy)

They're real cuddly and sweet boys


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute names!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Destructive names! Because they destroyed your dream of Bama girls? You'll have to share pics of Bama's udder after she's been fresh for a little bit.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybelol

I'll take some udder pics soon...She's a mess back there...Need to clean her up!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Kidding begins again in less than a week with Vanessa  She's lookin' big! Followed a couple days after Vanessa is Peach...Peach's udder is looking incredible this year!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Exciting!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You go Vanessa girl


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Vanessa is day 145 today  She's not anywhere near close at the moment. I'm assuming she'll kid sometime between now and Monday.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Come on Vanessa girl !!! You go girl


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Ligaments are gone...She's running around SCREAMING! She's totally freaked...This isn't gonna be fun! I can't even get within' 10 feet of her she's so freaked right now. uggg I'm guessing babies this evening/tonight.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! That's what I said twice so far with Busy Bee :laugh: 

Poor girl! She doesn't know what's going on with her body


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh no, this is the real deal :laugh: I think she may beat your girls to it at the rate they're going  lol

No she doesn't :O Geez! Her eyes are bugging out of her head!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww poor poor Vanessa 
It's going to be OK girl !
Good luck Riley !!
Prayers do a speedy and safe delivery !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Laura!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

RMADairyGoats said:


> Oh no, this is the real deal :laugh: I think she may beat your girls to it at the rate they're going  lol


Ugh, no fair!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

RMADairyGoats said:


> Ligaments are gone...She's running around SCREAMING! She's totally freaked...This isn't gonna be fun! I can't even get within' 10 feet of her she's so freaked right now. uggg I'm guessing babies this evening/tonight.


:slapfloor:
Reminds me of a FF from last year. Time to do some muttin bustin and get that girl corraled up.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see kids. We were up in your neck of the woods yesterday. Evan wanted to call to see if you were home and if we could say hi, but then I reminded him you had goats for sale. Good luck Vanessa!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

As of right now she's following Bama's boys around trying to mother them :laugh: they think she's insane!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows Vanessa Riley ? I never knew that goats make little noises when they are pregnant !! I guess I will be hearing that for myself in a few months


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's so cute Laura! They make little baby talk! Its soo sweet!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Hows Vanessa Riley ? I never knew that goats make little noises when they are pregnant !! I guess I will be hearing that for myself in a few months


When all my does we're pregnant and soon to kid they would all lay down and make low grunts I told my dad they sounded like that old Budweiser bullfrog commercial lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

navaboerfarm said:


> when all my does we're pregnant and soon to kid they would all lay down and make low grunts i told my dad they sounded like that old budweiser bullfrog commercial lol


:rofl:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's so cute Laura! They make little baby talk! Its soo sweet!


I cant wait to hear my girls do that  Do they really look at their bellies and make baby talk to it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ yep they sure do! It's soo adorable! 
And they do it to their kids like non stop the first day and then like every time the kids yell for the first few day


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^yes, Vanessa is doing that lots!

Some gettin serious contractions now!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Boy , I got lots to learn  I gotta get a handle on this ligs stuff. I still dont see it , but I guess I will in time , lol 

That is adorable that they talk like that


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Come onVanessa! Get the monsters out!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whoohoo! :dance: Babies soon! Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Boy , I got lots to learn  I gotta get a handle on this ligs stuff. I still dont see it , but I guess I will in time , lol
> 
> That is adorable that they talk like that


I still have trouble with the ligs sometimes so don't worry lol! But when they are gone you know


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

STILL no babies!!

Lots of hard contractions and pawing though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think she's waiting till someone closes their eyes and sneezes , then when you open your eyes up again , there they will be


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Two bucks so far!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Whaaat? How did you know, Skyla??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!! We had been texting all day 

She said one is black and one is buckskin


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh :laugh: Congrats, Riley!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

As she said, two bucks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ha! See I could be right! One doe! And I win!! Haha!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww congrats Riley 
Was there a doe born or not , Skyla has me confused , lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Sorry Laura! No, no doe.. My guess for her was two bucks and a doe.. Riley said she was pawing again so think that maybe there could be another kid I was hoping for a doe so I 'won'  lol! 

But she said she was done  so twin bucks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , ok . Glad she is done ! 
How is Vanessa and the boys doing Riley ? 
Pictures


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Vanessa is doing good  She's been milked and is getting some much needed rest. 

Here's a picture  One's black and the other is buckskin


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWw , they are really adorable  Love that little buckskin too , lol.
Look at that face , lol Is the black one solid black other then the little tuft of white hair on the top of his head ? So pretty 
Again , congrats Riley 
Who's next ?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

No, he has a teeny dot on his side and a tip on his tail.

Peach is next! She's due Thursday!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Still adorable 
Go Peach , go Peach , go Peach 
You need to have some does there kiddo 
:kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, we need some girls!!!! So far our kidding tally is 5 bucks and 0 does! :O


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred
Here are a few more doe wishes


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oosh, we need some ladies over there!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Peach is huge! Day 143 tomorrow!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How is Peach today?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Peach is fine, ligs are getting softer, but no where near gone yet. She's as big as a whale!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Peach is day 145, no babies today though.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^looks like Peach wanted to prove me wrong. Ligs are gone and udder is full full full! Babies sometime tomorrow!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh uh go Peach !!!! Keep us posted Riley


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's not in any kind of hard labor yet, but is definitely in labor! Wowza is her udder lookin' fine!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Peach just kidded with triplet BUCKS!!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh :laugh: Did all go well?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oy! EIGHT bucks and ZERO does!!!! Come on Cracker, you're our last hope girl!
This was a strange kidding-we didn't see her have any big contractions so we came in and had lunch and left her with the herd thinking it would be hours yet...I went out after lunch and came running in to get my mom as I saw bright red blood. I run back out there and put her in the kidding stall...Mom calls the vet...By the time she comes outside, I have delivered the first buck kid. Second was breech but she had no issues at all getting him out. Mom takes the first two inside and notices as she's walking back to the house a baby laying behind a hut next to the privacy fence pen. So clearly we missed the first birth and hence the blood. That guy was sure cold but we have him on the heating pad and he is fine now. The lemonade from lemons is that her udder is gorgeous  There is always next year, eh 

Here are a couple pictures 
The little guy we found outside, which was the first born.







All three, happy and healthy with full bellies


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very very cute!!  After seeing her udder, are you going to keep her? Hope you get some girls out of Cracker!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes ma'am  Peach will hang around quite awhile longer with an udder like that!
Thanks! I DO TOO! PINKPINKPINK!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Let's see the udder! After a year like this you deserve a MAJOR doe year.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm gonna get pics tomorrow morning  It's beautiful beyond belief! I wish I had taken a picture before I had milked her! 

Agreed! Next year we're breeding a lot of does, so maybe we'll get ONE doe kid! Or maybe not


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW , Riley , your amazing  Why cant I have a Riley around here to help me with my does when they have their kids ???? Where did your Mother get you again ? lol

Glad to hear the first buckling recovered , that must have been some surprise !!
They are all gorgeous as usual  I want to see pictures ! Ilike the one with all the white , lolol But they are all nice and I'm going to get myself into trouble, again !!
Congrats Riley  Wish they couldve been does , but at least they are all healthy and Peach is doing well .AND from your description , you also have a beautiful udder compliments of Miss Peach


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thinking pink pink pink pink for Cracker 
Come on Cracker , its all up to you now girlfriend 
When is she do ?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Laura, they're available  That smiss marked boy is absolutely stunning! I'll send you pics of Peach's udder, it is phenominal! We're going to try and finish her and get her a milk star this year. She'll also hopefully be LAed.   

Cracker isn't due till May 23rd, so not for awhile.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

A wee bit too much color for my taste, but that swiss boy sure is correct!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have no doubt you will shower me with pictures , lolol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I will


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

TOO much color? Never heard that before!  Cute babies!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't like flashy color patterns personally  Or blue eyes (which two of these boys have) or wattles!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Then send all the wattles, blue wyes, and flashy markings over here to ME! lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well I do , lol I love wattles , blue eyes and well , I love them all , lololol.
And Riley knows that , so that means Im in trouble


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Laura, that little swiss one has blue eyes 

Um. Yeah


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wonderful ! Thats just great Riley , thanks 
But does he have wattles ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im in deep now.....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

If you want a correct herdsire with some AWESOME genetics behind him, this is your guy 

Nope, we only have one doe with wattles (booo) and she's just a JR.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

RMADairyGoats said:


> If you want a correct herdsire with some AWESOME genetics behind him, this is your guy
> 
> Nope, we only have one doe with wattles (booo) and she's just a JR.


Who has wattles?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Old Mountain Farm Xaira has them.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Three weeks left for Firecracker!!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see her GIRLS!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay ! Go Firecracker


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

11 days left! Her udder looks more and more beautiful each day  PINKPINKPINK!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Just read the entire thread...sounds like you need quad doe kids!!! Sending pink thoughts your way!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Getting closer!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl: :girl: Maybe we should show these pink vibes to the _daddy, _because the does don't seem to be able to help it  :girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl::girl:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cracker's looking large! One week to go!














Look at that fore udder 







Big belly!







Her udder~Not a good pic, but I'm so very pleased  Looks just like her dam's~Dill's BH Fiesty 3*M


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You ain't kidding ! Well , not yet anyway


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thinking pink for ya :kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like Cracker may go on her 2nd due date ~ 5/28. Still baking


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Come on Cracker ! Bake them cookies up


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Ligaments are gone!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay !!! Come on Cracker girl , lets see those beauties you got bakin in there !
I thought I heard a cookie timer today


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

And I thought I saw some pink storks flying over my house. They should arrive at your place shortly!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well ?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nothing yet


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It's 9:23 PM here and still no babies, just a tired, worn out Cracker


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww ,poor baby  Hang in there Cracker :hugs:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Poor Cracker! Busy Bee did this for me. I ended up going in after she half-heartedly pushed a few times. Turned out she was being lazy and just needed us to "go in there" to speed things up, haha!

Hoping for some girls!! PINK, PINK, PINK!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cracker has given a couple light pushes, soon!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:wahoo: :clap: 

Lets go, Cracker, let's go! *clap, clap*
:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

First kid out and it's a......BUCK!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So that's it..?? A single BUCK?!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good girl Cracker !!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup, that's all she wrote, a single black and white buck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a bummer!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

You should just start specializing in bucks. Sorry that is crazy. That is 100% for bucks right?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup, 100% bucks! 
Our final tally:
Bama ~ :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:
Vanessa ~ :kidblue::kidblue:
Peach ~ :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:
Cracker ~ :kidblue:

Here's a picture of the little man.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw shucks! Dog gonnit Cracker!!!! Sorry about all the boys, but he is a cutie


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, he sure is cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aww, so sorry about the buck year, but hey - looking on the bright side, they are all HEALTHY!  (And cute!!  ) Congrats on the little man!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

He is very cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW , he's cute  I can tell he's going to be trouble already !
It looks like he is got his eye on a sports car


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> It looks like he is got his eye on a sports car


LOL :ROFL:

He has been named RMA SP All Fired Up. He is leaving for his new home Friday


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's awesome :stars: Lucky people


----------

